# Cabelas looking for a store manager in Fargo



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

Is Cabelas planning on opening a store in the Fargo area?

http://northdakotahasjobs.com/2/6/3/6/po/000038f.htm

Has anyone heard anything about their plans? I wouldn't think they'd open a store in Fargo with the one in East Grand Forks. They should put one in Bismarck so I wouldn't have to drive so far and could stop paying shipping costs.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I never have figured out why at least some major outdoor store hasn't looked at bismarck yet? all they really have their is scheels. lots a money to be made out west!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Then all we would need is a Bass Pro Shop !!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Triple B said:


> I never have figured out why at least some major outdoor store hasn't looked at bismarck yet? all they really have their is scheels. lots a money to be made out west!


I second that one... We need something out here!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Trust me, you do not need a BPS. I hope you all get the Cabela's though.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

zettler said:


> Trust me, you do not need a BPS. I hope you all get the Cabela's though.


Please explain what you mean.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Personal opinion with regard to hunting equipment at the stores here in Illinois and St. Louis. Never seem to carry much, not what you want or need, and many of the youngsters have little clue as to what is what.

I can't say that about all stores but have heard rumblings from others in other states that feel the same way.

While competition is usually a good thing for the consumer, I have just found that Cabela's is ahead of the game.

Again, this is from my observations, contacts with others and personal opinion. I hope you understand...

PS I guess what I am trying to say is I would go with a new Cabela's over a BPS if it was an either or but would accept the two of the if they decided to build locally!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

i'm not that impressed with the cabelas in rogers, MN. Not sure what the one in GF's is like but Sportsmans warehouse and scheels in fargo have quite a bit better waterfowl sections then the rogers cabelas. Maybe that has changed now that waterfowl season is here though.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

You have to understand that here in Illinois we are EXTREMELY limited stores that carry hunting supplies. No Cabela's but there are two being built - on in Chicago area and another in the St. Louis area but they are both nearly a year off...

With regards to Scheel's, I was like a kid in the candy store the first time I entered one, then I discovered the Mills chain and Cabela's Bargain Cave....dddrrrrooooooooooooollllllll!

I did stop in a Sportsman's Warehouse once coming back from ND in Wisconsin and thought they had ton's of stuff but limited bargains - I am a bargain shopper - but they sure had a pile of stuff.

Please note in the following pictures what the inside of my vehicles looked like upon my return from ND the last two seasons after stopping at Cabela's and Mills - see the cow decoy, sacks, boxes and the like:



















Yes, I was alone except for Chunk - my 125 pound Yellow Lab companion. Where he stayed in either vehicle still remains an X-File!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't give Cabela's a nickle,it all goes to Bass Pro Shop!!!


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm stationed at Barksdale, AFB and we have a BPS not too far from the base. It's a nice store, more of a "southern" style Cabelas in my mind. They have some good hunting clothes and products, but the camo patterns are too dark for hunting up north. I see they have some new Colombia camo patterns and products that I can't find on the Cabelas website. They are their own style, yet they are very much alike. Bass Pro would do well up north. They would though have to change their patterns and some styles of hunting clothes. Overall they are a good store, but they are the only store here that sells that kind of equipment for hunting.

H2OfowlND


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

In my humble opinion, the Cabela's in East Grand Forks is like a Sporting Goods Walmart. In other words, basically a bunch of junk.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to agree somewhat with TB. I do like Cabelas being there cause if they don't have something in the store, I can have it delivered to the store (ordered out of the catalog) and avoid the delivery charges.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I love the bargin cave in EGF but the problem there is that there are too many waterfowlers working at the store so most of the good stuff never makes it to the floor of the BC.

I have gotten some good deals there.

There has been rumor for the last several years that a Cabela's was going to go in Fargo and that the one in EGF was going to close. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Sportsmans warehouse and scheels in fargo have quite a bit better waterfowl sections


I wouldnt say so, the one [sportsman's warehouse] near Woodbury were selling big foots for 109.99 per 4 where it should be 99.99 and no they were not the bull style or so and some other stuff a little more than what they usually retail for. Cabelas in Rogers was pretty good, they had alot of stuff, decoys and etc. Only thing I didnt see was the life size mallard floaters, maybe sold out?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I notice the job opening is either closed or removed. Dang. 

There is a BPS allegedly going to occupy a corner of Mall of America in Minneapolis soon. I know where I'll be before the Twins games...well, before Huberts before the Twins games next summer


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

The rumor I heard was that Gander in Fargo was in the red still due to the competion and was considering a move to a vacant building in Bismarck.

Any confirmation to that?


----------

